# F36 : First installation of BMW OE 6WB cluster



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

First installation of the 6WB BMW OE instrument cluster in 4 series (F36) also compatible with all F3x 3 Series.


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicely done!

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## borussenpower (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello,

Very good .

Did you retrofit it?

Do you have a head-up display?

Is there already a share:

I also want to equip it to the 435D but still with NBT of the 5/2014.

I hope it works.

Where can you get the 6WB?

Thanks for info


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, in this car is installed the HUD version, this cluster works with CIC, NBT and EVO, there is no restriction, wiring is PnP from 6WA cluster.
We are ordering this new at BMW Germany, it will be released officially in July and a bit later as an optional retrofit.


----------



## borussenpower (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi thanks,
If the part no. With Head Up?
62108794288? How much will the price be?

Changes something to the display of the head up display since yes in the LCI new graphics.

greetings
Helmut


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

No change for HUD, HUD graphics are generated by kombi, HUD is just a projector. Graphics is different only for ID5/6 navigation, kombi has coding option to display ID5/6 navi graphics with animation or standard NBT graphics.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

I am more interested in the 10.25" display that you installed with your HU NBT2/ID6... which P/N is that?? I have not found a 10.25" display that can work with the APIX2 of the ID6. Plenty of APIX 10.25" displays on eBay but not APIX2...



neo_andersson said:


> First installation of the 6WB BMW OE instrument cluster in 4 series (F36) also compatible with all F3x 3 Series.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

That is an F15/F16 Apix2 display with touch screen that is fitted in all F15/F16 cars with EVO ID5 manufactured after 08/2016.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks... PM sent.



neo_andersson said:


> That is an F15/F16 Apix2 display with touch screen that is fitted in all F15/F16 cars with EVO ID5 manufactured after 08/2016.


----------



## blue dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

So the touch screen works with NBT EVO ID5? Would this work with an F30 with production date of Jan 2017?


----------



## gotomoto (Jul 10, 2015)

nevermind..


----------



## Mwahab (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello!
Can you share the supplier please?


----------



## neodergrosse (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello, many light you can help me yes. Have the 6WB in my F36 retrofitted and now the problem that the navigation in the HUD is only half displayed (see pictures) and in the Kombipixel errors. My Car 4er F36 03/2014 HUD and NBT . Thank you


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

wrong coding of headunit, remove 6WA, add 6WB to FA and code HU.


----------



## neodergrosse (Mar 13, 2013)

I have remove 6WA in FA and Code with 6WB


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

what headunit in your car? NBT or EVO?

check parameters in HU coding:
KOMBI_AUFLOESUNG
HUD_KOMPRIMIERUNG_ART


----------



## neodergrosse (Mar 13, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

NBT


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

Wonder if the F20/21 will ever get a full digital display?


----------



## neodergrosse (Mar 13, 2013)

I Have NBT 03/14 Flash of 07/17

KOMBI_Aufloesung - Auflousung_1
HU_Komprimierung_Art - RLE 1

I have already coded in all varieties and no result, the pixel problem in the Kombi I solved. But navigation in HUD we are still too large represented thus cut off :-(



neo_andersson said:


> what headunit in your car? NBT or EVO?
> 
> check parameters in HU coding:
> KOMBI_AUFLOESUNG
> HUD_KOMPRIMIERUNG_ART


----------



## 6extus (Jun 16, 2017)

Could someone explain a bit more about this? I don't want to have this installed, I NEED IT! 

Whats the part #, cost, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## Pillpusher84 (Nov 9, 2013)

6extus said:


> Could someone explain a bit more about this? I don't want to have this installed, I NEED IT!
> 
> Whats the part #, cost, etc.?
> 
> Thanks!


Appears the correct part number for F3x cars with a HUD is: 62108796092

I am trying to get it here in the USA but the part is unavailable to be ordered. I am trying to source it direct from Germany at this time.


----------



## Pillpusher84 (Nov 9, 2013)

neo_andersson said:


> That is an F15/F16 Apix2 display with touch screen that is fitted in all F15/F16 cars with EVO ID5 manufactured after 08/2016.


What is the correct part number for the touch screen f15 apix2 display?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

now there is BMW OE 8.8'' Apix2 CID with touch available for 3 and 4 series with EVO.


----------



## aridain (Jan 1, 2015)

I Finally got my 6WB today. Hopefully I will get the navigation display in the HUD sorted at some point.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

neodergrosse said:


> I Have NBT 03/14 Flash of 07/17
> 
> KOMBI_Aufloesung - Auflousung_1
> HU_Komprimierung_Art - RLE 1
> ...


How did you solve the Kombi pixel Error?


----------



## coupedream (Feb 7, 2017)

someone please post the coding for this cluster as I have just ordered mine with hud. I should be getting it sept 5th. I want to code myself but need to know what to change.


----------



## coupedream (Feb 7, 2017)

Pillpusher84 said:


> Appears the correct part number for F3x cars with a HUD is: 62108796092
> 
> I am trying to get it here in the USA but the part is unavailable to be ordered. I am trying to source it direct from Germany at this time.


I purchased mine from eBay. new un used unit for f30 with hud


----------



## neodergrosse (Mar 13, 2013)

KOMBI_Aufloesung - Auflousung_1
HU_Komprimierung_Art - RLE 1


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Works, thank you


----------



## mdcagil (Jan 26, 2017)

Is this possible to use with HU_Entrynav?


----------



## Lagunilla (Nov 24, 2016)

I've finally managed to retrofit the 6WB instrument, but struggling with bad FPS.
When I pass the speed limit and the red line appears on the left side, it starts to lag, bad fps. Anyone who has a solution ?

Regards

Lagunilla


----------



## ionutmaruta (Sep 4, 2017)

It's compatible with F31 (04.2014) ??? 

And... the same question as above... Is this possible to use with BMW Business Navigation ---> EntryNav?


----------



## guw (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello, after a 6wb retrofit on my f30 2012 with cic, my HUD is not working.
Do you know any fdl coding related with this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guw said:


> Hello, after a 6wb retrofit on my f30 2012 with cic, my HUD is not working.
> Do you know any fdl coding related with this?


Make sure these are FDL Coded:

CIC => GUIDING_KOMBI_HUD = aktiv
CIC => KOMBI_CIC => kombi_high


----------



## guw (Nov 12, 2015)

This settings are set to aktiv.
My hud does not even start for a second. The car is flashed with psdzdata 63.0(17-11-520) and all other things works just fine.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guw said:


> This settings are set to aktiv.
> My hud does not even start for a second. The car is flashed with psdzdata 63.0(17-11-520) and all other things works just fine.


And MOST Connector on DKombi to HUD is connected and making good contact?


----------



## guw (Nov 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> And MOST Connector on DKombi to HUD is connected and making good contact?


Yes, all good.
No Ista errors.
I tried and put back the old 6wa and hud works but with 6wb don`t want to start.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guw said:


> Yes, all good.
> No Ista errors.
> I tried and put back the old 6wa and hud works but with 6wb don`t want to start.


Try this:

DKOMBI => NAVI_NBT_ENABLE = kein_nbt


----------



## guw (Nov 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try this:
> 
> DKOMBI => NAVI_NBT_ENABLE = kein_nbt


Is not working:dunno:
In cic settings I can not access setings for brightness, height and rotation for hud. I can only check or uncheck head-up and information displayed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guw said:


> Is not working:dunno:
> In cic settings I can not access setings for brightness, height and rotation for hud. I can only check or uncheck head-up and information displayed


So HUD Display works, you just cant position the display and adjust brightness?


----------



## guw (Nov 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> So HUD Display works, you just cant position the display and adjust brightness?


No, Hud display is not working. Does not start up.
I can only check the hud in cic but nothing happends.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guw said:


> No, Hud display is not working. Does not start up.
> I can only check the hud in cic but nothing happends.


Do you VO Code DKombi with 0717 Date in FA?


----------



## guw (Nov 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> And do you VO Code HU_CIC with 0717 Date?


Yes.
Maybe if I change Zeitkriterium and try to code again cic?
Actual zeitkriterium is 032012.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guw said:


> Yes.
> Maybe if I change Zeitkriterium and try to code again cic?
> Actual zeitkriterium is 032012.


I would VO COde it with 0717 Date again.


----------



## guw (Nov 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I would VO COde it with 0717 Date again.


Done, no change.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guw said:


> Done, no change.


I have no idea why then.


----------



## guw (Nov 12, 2015)

Now I have a HUD error in Ista.

With original 6wa hud works just fine, this error is with 6wb.


----------



## Quang La BMW (Oct 30, 2020)

guw said:


> Now I have a HUD error in Ista.
> 
> With original 6wa hud works just fine, this error is with 6wb.


How did you handle it, my car had a similar condition.


----------

